# West coast Eyre Peninsula



## SteveNT (Aug 12, 2014)

Spring is finally breaking through (but it's still Antartic conditions for Darwinites) and the herps are coming out. Here's today's pics.
barking gecko, painted dragon & wolf spider, beautiful bg, scalyfoot, crypto.








Beautiful shack on the beach, booked for 3 nights and just extended!




Oh, and g'day to everyone! Been a crazy month or so but we are on the road again!


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 12, 2014)

No. Turn around spring, I don't like hayfever! D:


----------



## Reptiles101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Great finds Steve!


----------



## RedFox (Aug 13, 2014)

Good to see you're on the road again. I'm not surprised you entended your stay. Looks like a beautiful spot.

Did you end up sorting out the blog?


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 13, 2014)

Still in the process, need to get the new Ultrabook fired up but we never seem to have a dull moment! IT WILL HAPPEN!


----------



## rockethead (Aug 13, 2014)

looks like a great spot to stay. have fun


----------



## paultheo (Aug 13, 2014)

i grew up in Port Lincoln on the west coast, soo many herps, and the most spectacular coast, hope you enjoy your stay mate.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 14, 2014)

So glad you guys are on the road again and I hope the new Tojo's everything you'd hoped for! 

My mate from Docker's down this WE and he's really bummed he missed out on meeting you both. Maybe next time, hey?

The pattern on that second Barking Geck is not something I've seen before, very cool!


----------

